# MAC msfn in Dark Deep or Dark Deepest?



## pinkshammi (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello!

  I am simply looking for a really dark powder I could use as contour. I am a NC45 and usually use Medium Deep as my regular powder. 

  I've been looking around for swatches of "Dark Deepest", but I cannot find any. I am wondering whether I should get Dark Deep or Dark Deepest. I read somewhere that both shades are in the same color, but different undertones. 

  Do you have any experience?


----------



## girlyguurl (Jun 29, 2015)

Sonjdradeluxe, on youtube, was NC45 and she used Dark & Dark Deep


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 11, 2015)

I know your looking for a powder but have you considered some of the blushes from MAC's blush extension? Several of ladies on here are using or considering Film Noir, Swiss Chocolate and Sketch maybe one of those might work for you.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey, I'm an NW43 and I have Dark Deep.  I mostly use it as a bronzer, but I have used it all over my face before but it is a little dark on me.  It's not dark enough for me to do a hard contour, but I can do a light bronzed contour look with it that is more settle.  MzBrownBeauty is right, Film Noir is probably a good dark color to contour with.


----------



## Tknappe (Sep 6, 2016)

I've used Medium Deep for years.  I feel like it is a tad too light for me now.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 6, 2016)

Film Noir is nice for a deep contour but it can get muddy very very quickly and can require more blending than should be necessary! Go in light n easy then add more as desired . I like to blend it out with Raisin or Brown Script e/s for best results! Blunt is basically fool-proof but not as dramatic.


----------



## Mary3 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi..I am using Medium Deep and but now it is dark on me.


----------

